# Little square boxes with a red X on web sites????????



## Dinosaur12 (Aug 3, 2004)

good day. can somebody help me. when i go to most web sites the web pages look wierd. I get little white squares with a red X in side of them. what's causing this and how do i fix it? thank you for your help.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try deleting your temporary internet files first.

Are you using a third-party Internet security, firewall, or cookie blocking program?

Verify that Show Pictures has not been turned off in Internet Explorer: 
On the Tools menu, click Internet Options. 
Click the Advanced tab, and then verify that the Show Pictures check box is selected under Multimedia. 
Click OK. 

Make sure scripting, ActiveX controls, cookies, and Java applets are enabled in Internet Explorer. To do so, follow these steps: 
On the Tools menu, click Internet Options. 
Click the Security tab, and then click Default Level (if it is available) for the zone which contains the Web page (for example, Internet). 
If you are using Internet Explorer 6, click the Privacy tab, and then click Default (if it is available). 

Right-click the red X or placeholder for the image, and then click Properties. Verify that the image type is supported by Internet Explorer by examining the Type or Address (URL) values in the Properties dialog box. For example, a Graphics Interchange Format (GIF) file will list GIF Image for Type and the Address (URL) ends with .gif. Internet Explorer displays images with an .art, .wmf, .emf, .png, .mov, .xbm, .avi, .mpg, .gif, .jpg, .mpeg, and .bmp extensions. 
Start Internet Explorer. 
If you have the Toggle Images.exe Web accessory installed, click the Toggle Images.exe link on the Links toolbar to turn on images.

Note If the Links toolbar is not visible, right-click a blank area of the toolbar and verify that there is a check next to Links. If the Toggle Images.exe link is not visible on the Links toolbar, click the arrow with two angle brackets on the far right-side of the Links toolbar.


----------

